# Fort Pickens 1/28



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

Well despite the cold me and a buddie bundled up and rolled the dice hoping that maybe the cold and low pressure system would give us some luck fishing. Got to fort pickens pier about 8am. planning on staying the whole day we set up and put live shrimp out and waited. not a bite for about 2-3 hours. Then a couple of people showed up and were from pnj. so we did what they asked of us and then they left. we continued to fish until about 12. we then left due to warnings of the bridges closing and fort pickens closing. We ended up catching a puffer and a pigfish on our battle with the cold. later that day we were on the pnj website and saw our video.

http://www.pnj.com/article/20140128/NEWS09/140128009/WINTER-WEATHER-Pensacola-Beach-sees-few-visitors


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Too cold except for ice fishing


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Beach Kittens,,, Your Nuts. :001_huh: Ps, I did it too at your age. I will again during Ling season.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice going Patty, but bbbrrrrrrrr it was cold!!


----------

